

Elon Musk is about to launch the heaviest rocket in existence - prateekj
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musks-falcon-heavy-launch-photos-2014-3

======
avmich
This is indeed going to be the heaviest rocket in existence. SpaceX is truly
pushing the envelope for the available launchers. I'd really appreciate if
they's bring to market the F-9H.

However saying that it's second only to Saturn V is incorrect - unless
followed by words "in the USA". That's because ill-fated N-1 was bigger - and
Energia with both successfull orbital launches was bigger as well, by the
payload on LEO.

Even Space Shuttle would be bigger, if you'd count by liftoff weight. That's
kinda interesting - the picture in the article mentions existing launchers and
Space Shuttle, which doesn't fly anymore, and that's understandable - people
can compare to familiar things. But to conclude that it's second only after
Saturn V... I guess SpaceX marketing department isn't very concerned with how
misleading their statements are :) .

Come on, SpaceX - you don't need those exagerrations, you're good as you are -
don't spoil your image trying to artificially look better.

